# amd 1090t + gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2P (rev. 3.1)



## another one (Feb 20, 2012)

i am planning to buy amd 1090t cpu + gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2P (rev. 3.1) motherboard on 21 feb 2012 (means tommorrow before 2pm)

1. How much it will cost (cpu price and motherboard price seprately, i have looked at a thread from a member of this forum and found that 8.8k and 2.8k for cpu and mobo but that list is 5 months old)?

2. Is it available in nehru place, if yes then can you list some shops?

3. If 1090t is not available then which and phenom 2 cpus are available and at what price?

Need quick replys
Thanku.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Feb 21, 2012)

yea prices are right... although its 9k + 2.6k

both available at nehru place...

pairing 78LMT-S2P + 1090T? Go for a better mobo dude... what are u trying to do with this type of combo??! gng for any gpu??! 

and about what Phenom II's are available ull have to check with retailers on spot... hard to say anything about availability....


----------



## another one (Feb 21, 2012)

thankyou for your reply
my budget is rs 10k +-20%
and thus comes to two options
1. 955+ GA-880GM-USB3L (rev. 3.1)
2. 1090t + GA-78LMT-S2P (rev. 3.1)
so i choose 1090t due to more cpu power.

Is there any better board for 1090t for 3k in nehru place?

I have hd6770 to pair with it.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 21, 2012)

you should get both at cost2cost,computer empire & smcinternational but do not buy a cheap Rs.2500 78LMT for a 1090T processor.get a gigabyte 880GM-USB3 for 5000,much better board with usb3 or at least a 880GM-D2H for ~3600 but *remember one very important thing:do not buy any other revision except revision 3.1 of these gigabyte mobos or you may risk your processor blowing.*


----------



## another one (Feb 21, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> you should get both at cost2cost,computer empire & smcinternational but do not buy a cheap Rs.2500 78LMT for a 1090T processor.get a gigabyte 880GM-USB3 for 5000,much better board with usb3 or at least a 880GM-D2H for ~3600 but *remember one very important thing:do not buy any other revision except revision 3.1 of these gigabyte mobos or you may risk your processor blowing.*



risk for cpu! How?

Other rev of ga78 does not support 1090t so what to do?

So if i buy 955 then is it available in nehruplace specially c3 rev black edition and which board to buy with this?


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Feb 21, 2012)

if you're building a machine for gaming specifically go for i3 2100... 

more cpu power?? I dont think u can look at it this way... X6 is a six core - it will benefit you only in limited applications. in most cases a higher clocked X4 is the better way to go.

1 example is this - 

Ever played Need for speed hot pursuit 2010 or Deus Ex?? 
Core i3 2100(Dual Core) will beat both 955 & 1090T flat in both game titles.
955 BE will beat 1055T flat in those 2 games. 

So u cant just compare like this that if u have more cores than u can have more work done.

also listen to whitestar. 78LMT-S2P is a really bad combination with X6. 

btw... i think i know who u r....


----------



## another one (Feb 21, 2012)

$$Lionking$$ said:


> if you're building a machine for gaming specifically go for i3 2100...
> 
> more cpu power?? I dont think u can look at it this way... X6 is a six core - it will benefit you only in limited applications. in most cases a higher clocked X4 is the better way to go.
> 
> ...




you know me! How?

I used to do overclocking and cannot do that with h61+i3-2100 (as this is in my budget), thats why i am building going with amd.

I3 seems 50 percent faster than thuban per ghz, so a 4ghz thuban with 2 cores at 0.2ghz to keep tdp in limit can shorten the gap.


----------



## mailshobhon (Feb 21, 2012)

you can go with asus formula V motherboard and amd phenom II 1090t the best combination. and core i3 will never beat 1090t thats for sure, 1090t is beast if one knows how to use it, if you are gaming go with asus formula V best for overclocking 1090t


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Feb 21, 2012)

his budget is 12k for combo and Asus CVF mobo alone costs 15k.... ??????!?!?!?!?!


----------



## mailshobhon (Feb 21, 2012)

another one said:


> thankyou for your reply
> my budget is rs 10k +-20%
> and thus comes to two options
> 1. 955+ GA-880GM-USB3L (rev. 3.1)
> ...



please don't waste 1090t with cheap boards otherwise go for 1055t and get a better board because its life for gaming.



$$Lionking$$ said:


> his budget is 12k for combo and Asus CVF mobo alone costs 15k.... ??????!?!?!?!?!



yeah i am sorry i got it wrong but according to the board he should get the processor otherwise its a waste


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Feb 21, 2012)

mailshobhon said:


> yeah i am sorry i got it wrong but according to the board he should get the processor otherwise its a waste



i totally agree with u there... 

chalo njoi guys... gn!


----------



## another one (Feb 21, 2012)

thankyou for replys

i posted previously (3am) but posts are not visible till now.

How ga78lmt is a bad board with 1090t, a little explanation?

Is ga78lmt + 955 is a good combo, if yes where i can get this 955 in nehru place?

how you know me?


----------



## ico (Feb 21, 2012)

Simple reason. GA-78LMT will get fried if 1090T is used with it as it doesn't have enough VRMs to power Phenom II X6. I won't recommend Phenom II X4 955 BE in that board either.

Buy Gigabyte 880GM-USB3 + 955 BE or 1055T.

For 1090T, prefer getting Asus M5A97.


----------



## another one (Feb 21, 2012)

is gigabyte 880gm d2h + 1090 t a good combination with 4 gb corsair vagnance 1600 cl9 ram at 14.2k
please quick reply i am in shop.

(and where are my other 4 replys that i posted, also its questions are tricky)


----------



## Mr.V (Feb 21, 2012)

You can get online too! 
Flipkart: AMD 3 GHz AM3 Phenom II 1075T Processor: Processor

Pair it with a GA 880GM USB3 (rev 3.1)
That seems a better deal 

If budget permits then :- *www.flipkart.com/amd-3-2-ghz-am3-p...sA--&ref=7e33e8fa-802a-46fa-b617-737a64b98d7a


----------



## another one (Feb 21, 2012)

finally bought a phenom 2 x6 1090t + gigabyte GA-880GM-D2H (rev. 3.1) + corsair vagnance 1600 cl9.

I bought this but still...
Is this combo good?
@$$Lionking$$ how you know me and who i am according to you (just curious)?

Thanks to all for helping me to build this.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 21, 2012)

just don't try to overclock on this mobo & everything should run fine.btw from which shop did you bought the mobo & did you asked specifically for rev 3.1 or was it the only rev available.


----------



## another one (Feb 21, 2012)

i bought it from smc.

I specially looked for 3.1 and found that the board was/is rev3.1.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Feb 22, 2012)

good call... 
yea no i dont know u... theres a guy who was gng to buy the same combo (78LMT-S2P+X6+4GB Vengeance) at the same time(2pm today)... i thought u were the same person... anyways my bad am sorry.. lil bit of confusion on my part..


----------

